# Looking for discount on 2012-Entertainers



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hi,

Thinking of buying 2012-Entertainer (both family & fine dining). Its 10% off online (from their website). Wondering any other place/site where I can get a better deal.

thanks
Debbie


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

so essentially a site that offers further discounts on a discount book?


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

The 10% online deal is the best I've heard of and also the one we went with. To be honest as I've been told by so many people the book basically pays for itself after you use a couple of the vouchers - it's less than the cost of one standard brunch which I'm sure not many of us bat an eyelid at!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is very little margin for retailers in stocking these books, I'd be surprised if there is anything better than 10%. Unless, like last year, a major player like The National does a deal.


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

What was The National deal?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

debbie790 said:


> What was The National deal?


Free Entertainers if you subscribed to The National for a year. I guess they are not running it this year.

If you are looking to save a bit on the price, why not buy one each of each kind with a friend and then swap the vouchers? My wife does this with her mate. She takes all the Wild Wadi, TGI vouchers etc (she has a family) while we take the Irish Village, Dubliners etc and all the other traditional pubs she's unlikely to go in.


----------

